# Free Air Show Today...



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2015)

Spent a couple hours watching the Angels practicing for the air show this weekend at Melbourne air terminal. I am only a couple miles from the airport and they have been really hauling arse over the ocean. Took my lawn chair out in the driveway got a free show. When you hear them coming, look way ahead of the sound as they are moving.

PS...Not my picture. Taken from a Google site.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2015)

They fly around my place when come to Ft Worth Air Show..


----------



## jujube (Mar 19, 2015)

The Blue Angels were performing over Disney World today.  They did the "Delta Breakout" and other maneuvers over Cinderella's Castle.  I wish I could post the video but the computer is acting up again and won't let me post pics.  Bummer.    I don't know if this will get you the video: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=820095478073059


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the link jujube...

One year the Stealth Bomber was early for a fly over and was making fly-bys over my place. I wished that I had my camera available at the time! 

Here is an internet picture..
.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2015)

Does anyone remember the B-36? This 6 engine plane was designed to replace the B-29, the plane that dropped the atom bomb on Japan. If I remember correctly, it wasn't used very long as the jet age was coming into style and the B-52 was our newly developed bomber.

I only saw this plane in flight once when I was a youngster. I can remember the strange, deep engine sound it made as the engines had revolving props. I believe they called them pusher engines because they were mounted on the wing rear.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2015)

Here is a picture of one.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2015)

Interesting..Never heard/seen one..


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thanks for the link jujube...
> 
> One year the Stealth Bomber was early for a fly over and was making fly-bys over my place. I wished that I had my camera available at the time! View attachment 16102
> 
> ...



I was at a Tampa Bay Bucs game years ago and the Stealth Bomber did a very low fly-over.  Took my breath away.  I felt like I could reach up and touch it.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2015)

The flying wing. An old concept with new technology. Beautiful aircraft.


----------

